# Cats needing temporary foster homes



## Indibug12345 (Nov 10, 2017)

I have two 18weeks old kittens that I need short term foster homes because I have been put back into a care home where sadly I can't have them with me so I have to find them temporary foster placements as I will have my own flat in 3 months please can anyone help me


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @Indibug12345 and welcome. 

Your best bet may be to contact some of the Rescues that are local to you, as they will have foster carers who may be able to help you at this time of year, now there are fewer nursing mums and kittens needing fostering.

If they are able to help you for 3 months you will need to provide the kittens' food, pay for any vet treatment required and pay a generous donation to the Rescue at the end of their stay.

If you'd like to say which county of the UK you are in we may be able to advise you which Rescues to contact.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Indibug12345 said:


> I have two 18weeks old kittens that I need short term foster homes because I have been put back into a care home where sadly I can't have them with me so I have to find them temporary foster placements as I will have my own flat in 3 months please can anyone help me


Hope you've had some luck finding temporary homes for them both xx


----------



## sumarah (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi can anyone foster my ragdolls I have 2 that need a new home for 6 months 
In desperate need don't want to put in a chattery for that long
They are 8 month of and beautiful


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Where are you from? Xx


----------



## sumarah (Apr 24, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> Where are you from? Xx


Leeds x


----------

